# Healthy Tegu stool with sperm plugs.



## VARNYARD (Apr 15, 2008)

This is a picture of a healthy tegu stool. Unlike monitors they have a firmer stool.






The yellow is the urates, these can also be whitish in color as well, and the brown is feces. The two white strings are the sperm plugs. These can also be very stringy and are often confused with parasitic worms. I have many people contacting me each spring thinking that their tegu has worms, and I wanted to share this with everyone. Also note, the sperm plugs are only found in adult male tegus feces.





This is just a closer look at the plugs.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 15, 2008)

on one of the past topics, I was just asking what the yellow part is. 
thx, Bobby


----------



## DZLife (Apr 24, 2008)

The yellow part is uric acid.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 24, 2008)

My tegu gets loose stool if I feed him something that contains a decent amount of water.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Apr 24, 2008)

Azul has been leaving me these every day, usually on the kitchen floor! ICK! I'm afraid to put him with one of the girls because he's so darned violent and rough with them. Oh well.


----------



## Nero (May 26, 2008)

Tegu poop smells so bad. He was on my head hanging out and decided to take a dump. It wasnt a thrilling experience


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

How old do they generally have to be to start leaving sperm plugs?


----------

